# Need some help...



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

It has been -20 to -35 degrees for the last few days and my 1 1/2 yr. old dog won't go out and has now pooed in the house last night around 2 a.m. and today. And today I was right there washing out the cat's litter boxes. Can't believe it. She never pooed in the house after she was trained until these last two days. I put her in the crate today when I went to work because I was a little worred about it and I took her out after I got home. I didn't think she would poo again because I was up and right there. WHAT DO I DO? Do I go back to the crate all day and night and only take her out for her bathroom breaks? I'm not sure how to handle this? She is definitely going back into the crate at night... but for how long (days, weeks?) HELP! (And, thank goodness it's now warming up. I hope that will be helpful.) I'm worried about leaving her out now. Thanks.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

ChattyCathy said:


> It has been -20 to -35 degrees for the last few days and my 1 1/2 yr. old dog won't go out and has now pooed in the house last night around 2 a.m. and today.


The dog has to poo. If she won't go outside, inside is the only place left. I would find a way to get her outside. Maybe a sweater or coat would help convince her to go out. I don't remember what kind of dog she is. A short hair dog will definately need some kind of cover at those temps.



> WHAT DO I DO?


Get her outside or be prepared to clean up inside.



> Do I go back to the crate all day and night and only take her out for her bathroom breaks?


If you can take her out for bathroom breaks, there is no need to crate her at this point. I think her problem is that she just had to go. Probably would have gone out at that very moment. You've got to find a way to get her outside in the morning before you leave and in the evening.



> She is definitely going back into the crate at night... but for how long (days, weeks?) HELP! (And, thank goodness it's now warming up. I hope that will be helpful.) I'm worried about leaving her out now. Thanks.


If you can get her outside around 6 or 7pm, I don't think there is any need for the crate. Try getting her outside for a few evenings and find out if you need to start over again or not. I suspect she will be ok if she gets to go.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Do you have snow on the ground now? Or heavy frost? When we lived in Vermont and it was that cold, our dogs refused to go out because it hurt their paws to step on the snow or frozen ground. Their paws would actually stick to it, kind of like sticking your tongue on the metal post! I had one dog that would just lay down on the snow and put her paws in the air and refuse to move. It might help a lot if you got her a pair of doggie boots. I know they use them all the time on sled dogs because the ground tears up their paws so much. It was only 10 degrees here today in NC and my little old Lhasa was dancing on the frozen ground trying to keep her paws off of it. She is another one of those dogs that will go to the bathroom in the house and risk getting yelled at just to keep from going out . We dont' get many of those days here so she only has a coat, not any boots. In a pinch you can use baby socks which I did with my last Lhasa.


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

My Mini Schnauzer is quite sensitive to the cold. This morning it was -8 and he definitely needed some protection from the cold to go out at all. He does have little boots along with coats and even a full body snow suit for when it's extreme.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

I really wouldn't know what to do except make the dog go out as often as possible and he won't want to stay out there long since it's so cold. China's short haired and hates the cold. When she needs to go out it's literally, ZOOM, Pee/poo, ZOOM. Back inside. Maybe some booties and a coat will help your pup. Good luck! I hate cleaning dog poo!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank you all for your replies!

Both my dogs are labradoodles. But the little one who's an Australian Labradoodle (This one has a really heavy curly coat) had to have her coat cut down because the snow tended to matt it severely and I couldn't comb/brush through it. We've had record breaking snow amounts and there's tons of snow on the ground, at least 10" so that doesn't help. I will definitely check out booties for her. (sweaters too at this point) Luckily we're having a heat wave now (it's 10 degrees :biggrin: and she pooed/peed ok). They both always go first thing when we wake up w/no problems except they're cold. I do let them out quite a bit (w/me going w/them) and even pick her up to go out and pick her up after she does her stuff cuz she's small (about 18 lbs.) compared to my other dog to go back in the house. We always go out in the evening too. I won't go to bed until both dogs have done their business. So it was a surprise to find the poop in the house. 

I will definitely check out boots for both of them.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

There is a wax that you put on the paws called Musher's Secret. I bought some and use it on my dogs, it coats them so the snow doesn't stick. And they don't get cut by ice. It has been in the minus range for the last 4 days, and my dogs want to stay out when I am getting hypothermia, now that I use this product.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Rexandbaby said:


> There is a wax that you put on the paws called Musher's Secret. I bought some and use it on my dogs, it coats them so the snow doesn't stick. And they don't get cut by ice. It has been in the minus range for the last 4 days, and my dogs want to stay out when I am getting hypothermia, now that I use this product.


Never heard of this. I'll check this one out too! Thanks!!!!


----------

